# Why are Taco Bells tacos so good?



## wanna be (Jan 24, 2010)

This is a lame attempt at eulogizing the founder of my favorite fast food joint.I read that he died this week and would like to thank him for giving me a choice.I could live on taco bell.I am somewhat of a mexican food snob and taco bell is not mexican food.It captured just enough of the familiar flavors to make you think that it might just be good.And it was and still is.Great idea Mr Bell! Now why cant I make a taco as good as taco bell?I have tried the copycat recipes and taco bell seasonings and sauces and they dont come close.I know that the bar may be set a little high for you guys.But can you please go back to your fast food days and tell me how to do it.I am not kidding about Taco Bells tacos ,I really do like them.I am sorry about the spelling and grammer rule violations in this and every post I make from here on out.I can not get spell check to work and I figure if I can get it somewhat understandable than You guys can do the rest.I can think of no better place to declair my ignorance than a Taco Bell posting.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2010)

I love Taco Bell as well!  In fact, when I started looking all over the country for a teaching job, one of the things I checked on was that there was a Taco Bell within driving distance!  I love good Mexican food, and I love my home made Mexican food, but once in awhile I just have to have my Taco Bell food!

Yes, I read about Mr. Bell's passing too.  I was surprised to find that he also was one of the founders of Weinerschnitzel.

Barbara


----------



## Claire (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't do fast food very often, but when I do, Taco Bell tacos are a favorite.  For me it is because it is a taste of childhood; in my senior year of high school I had a friend with a Carmen Ghia, and we'd hop in her car and drive to Lompoc to go to Taco Bell!  We'd barely make it back to school on time for our afternoon classes!  

I'd say one of the tricks is to not use too much of an expensive, lean cut of ground beef, if the seasonings you've been using don't do it.  You need a bit of fat, try some ground chuck.  Cumin is often a forgotten spice when people first try to cook ... oh, what shall I call it?  AmeriMex? (Mex-Tex and New Mexican are pretty distinctive cuisines!).  

But the real question is this?  The darned things aren't that expensive to buy from your local Taco Bell.  If you have one, why bother?  I don't have one within an hour's drive, but if you do, just buy the darned things.  We all have our weaknesses, and if you think Taco Bell does it best, it is probably cheaper to just buy their tacos by the dozen for a party than it is to make them!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd love to know how they make their taco meat.  It's flavorful and drier than when I make tacos.  I think I could improve on the rest, but their taco meat is hard to beat...so that means they probably use things I'd never even think about like...pressure-cooking the minimal grade ground beef in lard.  Or what have you.  

~Kathleen


----------



## spork (Jan 24, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> I'd love to know how they make their taco meat.


When I first encountered Taco Bell, I loved their taco, but it had a curious consistent effect on me -- two tacos were fine, but the third one or more would turn my stomach inside out for the following four hours.

Urban rumors spread that Mr. Bell was a modern day Sweeney Todd... 

About ten years ago, amid growing public concern, Taco Bell admitted and discontinued use of GM (genetically modified) corn for its tortilla shells.  The taste changed.  Enough to convince me that GM food is not a trivial or inconsequential issue.

It may not be authentic Mexican, but I do admire Taco Bell for its almost defiant independence streak in the fast food industry.  Still, I wish they'd get with the program and introduce a breakfast line... doesn't have to be menudo.

Remembering the Chihuahua commercials,
spork


----------



## velochic (Jan 24, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> I'd love to know how they make their taco meat.  It's flavorful and drier than when I make tacos.  I think I could improve on the rest, but their taco meat is hard to beat...so that means they probably use things I'd never even think about like...pressure-cooking the minimal grade ground beef in lard.  Or what have you.
> 
> ~Kathleen



There has been a lot of media about these fast food restaurants using ground beef that is soaked in ammonia to get rid of the e-coli.  Perhaps the ammonia is the flavor that people have become addicted to.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 24, 2010)

velochic said:


> There has been a lot of media about these fast food restaurants using ground beef that is soaked in ammonia to get rid of the e-coli.  Perhaps the ammonia is the flavor that people have become addicted to.



And this is the flip side to why I want to know how some things are made!


----------



## velochic (Jan 24, 2010)

Diavolicchio said:


> Don't get mad at *me*; I'm just the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> John



Fine, then.  Provide a link to back up what you've stated.


----------



## Diavolicchio (Jan 24, 2010)

velochic said:


> Fine, then.  Provide a link to back up what you've stated.



If I could recall exactly where I'd read that, I'd have stated it in the original post. 

The post was removed, so it's a moot point.



John


----------



## Alix (Jan 24, 2010)

You know what? I've NEVER eaten at Taco Bell. They are combined with KFC here (in the US too?) and honestly if I am going to put fast food in me and I arrive there, KFC wins everytime.


----------



## Diavolicchio (Jan 24, 2010)

Alix:

You're not missing anything.   I promise you.   

Except maybe an extra hour of your life glued to the can.



John


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 24, 2010)

Alix said:


> You know what? I've NEVER eaten at Taco Bell. They are combined with KFC here (in the US too?) and honestly if I am going to put fast food in me and I arrive there, KFC wins everytime.


 
Yes, we have KFC/Taco Bells here too. I believe that KFC, Taco Bell, Long John Silver's, and A&W Root Beer are all owned by the same parent company. I have seen Taco Bell / LJS, and LJS / A&Ws.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 24, 2010)

I also enjoy a Taco Bell taco every once in awhile.  There are many copycat recipes on the internet.  Here is a link to some that I Googled. 

Taco Bell Taco Meat Copycat Recipes

Most of them looked similar.  You might just have to try one and see if you like it.  Good luck.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 24, 2010)

I once ate a dozen 39 cent tacos from Taco Bell.  That was many years ago.  I probably had the munchies.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 24, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I once ate a dozen 39 cent tacos from Taco Bell. That was many years ago. I probably had the munchies.


 
I used to buy two of the 6 pack boxes myself. Oh mean green, how many pounds did you cause me to gain?


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 24, 2010)

> *Why are Taco Bells tacos so good?*


 Are they? It's been years since I've had any. Can't stand the thought of eating beef that's been treated with ammonia. 

Somehow I don't think of that as "good food." I wonder why?


----------



## roadfix (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't eaten Taco Bell in many years too.....but eating toxic food once in a while isn't gonna kill ya...


----------



## Alix (Jan 24, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I haven't eaten Taco Bell in many years too.....but eating toxic food once in a while isn't gonna kill ya...


As anyone who has eaten at a bingo hall will tell you!


----------



## Mama (Jan 25, 2010)

velochic said:


> There has been a lot of media about these fast food restaurants using ground beef that is soaked in ammonia to get rid of the e-coli.  Perhaps the ammonia is the flavor that people have become addicted to.



You may be right!  I hadn't heard of that before so I did some research on Google and found *this article in The New York Times*.

Not sure I want to eat fast food ground beef anymore


----------



## babetoo (Jan 25, 2010)

i love the soft tacos especially when they have a bargain. i don't like crispy shells for tacos, just me. do like em used for taco salad. made a taco bell kit meal with a neighborhood child. thought that tasted ok. he liked it.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok.. so this person I worked with was in Mexico and he asked a street vendor for a taco.  When he got it he asked where the tomatos and lettuce was and the vendor smiled and said "ahhh, taco bell".


----------



## velochic (Jan 25, 2010)

Mama said:


> You may be right!  I hadn't heard of that before so I did some research on Google and found *this article in The New York Times*.
> 
> Not sure I want to eat fast food ground beef anymore



Yes, as opposed to another poster who will remain unnamed, I wasn't just making up what I was reporting.  The sad thing is that it's not just fast food, but also in schools, as well.  But that's another topic.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 25, 2010)

I asked my wife, who's first job was at Taco Bell, how they made the meat.
NOW, it comes in pre-cooked in a boil-in-the-bag.

Back in the day, the ground beef (which she said arrived with USDA inspection
stickers), was dumped in a big cooker and the spice mix was dumped in with it.
The meat was then cooked until done, stirring often.
She said there was a contraption that was used to squeeze the rendered grease
from the meat, then it was moved to the service line bins.

So perhaps part of the Taco Bell difference is that the spices are cooked into the
meat, instead of added later. I will be experimenting with this method next taco
night. 

I remember that Taco Bell was my sister's first job too, back in 1976, when they 
wrote your order on a wipe off board. I remember that every now and then she
would bring home special creations made after the place closed.... so I had a
Burrito Supreme and Nachos years before they hit the menu board, LOLOL!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 25, 2010)

*Alix:* " _...and honestly if I am going to put fast food in me and I arrive there, KFC wins everytime._"

Alix, I'm a two fisted eater - A chicken leg in one hand and a taco in the other!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2010)

Now why hasn't taco bell and kfc found a way to make a fried chicken taco?


----------



## mexican mama (Jan 25, 2010)

coz its accessible..almost every where u go in the States there is a taco bell somewhere and you really just gotta to have that Mexican food fix from time to time


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 25, 2010)

velochic said:


> There has been a lot of media about these fast food restaurants using ground beef that is soaked in ammonia to get rid of the e-coli. Perhaps the ammonia is the flavor that people have become addicted to.


 
Velo, it's not just fast food ground beef. It is now ALL ground beef sold in supermarkets that you don't SEE being ground. Sad but true. Seems it's just to economically convenient for the supermarket chains and big box stores to resist.   If you haven't seen the movie "Food, Inc." I highly recommend it.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 25, 2010)

hmmm. All I find from mainstream news outlets (NY Times) is a few articles that some fatty beef products are treated with ammonia. I can't find anything that supports ALL ground beef being soaked in ammonia........
I'd like to read up on that, do you have any links to mainstream articles, ChefJune?


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 25, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> hmmm. All I find from mainstream news outlets (NY Times) is a few articles that some fatty beef products are treated with ammonia. I can't find anything that supports ALL ground beef being soaked in ammonia........
> I'd like to read up on that, do you have any links to mainstream articles, ChefJune?


 
Like I said earlier, see the movie Food, Inc.  Read Michael Pollan. It IS documented. Just like the battery chickens.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good food, safe food, costs money. To grow it right, raise it right, sell it fresh, is not going to be a "bargain". But you get what you pay for. Find a good butcher, a pastured animal farm, whatever, and start buying from them. Kosher butchers, Halal butchers, old world Italian or Mexican butchers. You can see and taste the difference.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 25, 2010)

But of course, as we all know, the best tacos in the U.S are served from street corner taco trucks.    Some a not good, but most are better than what's served at authentic Mexican restaurants.  Beef and tongue are my favorites.  And no, you will not find lettuce and tomatoes.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 25, 2010)

roadfix said:


> But of course, as we all know, the best tacos in the U.S are served from street corner taco trucks.    Some a not good, but most are better than what's served at authentic Mexican restaurants.  Beef and tongue are my favorites.  And no, you will not find lettuce and tomatoes.



When I lived and worked in Ventura County, Calif. I used to get breakfast and lunch from a Mexican Lunch Truck (aka. Taco Wagon) - absolutely the best fast food I've ever had!


----------



## velochic (Jan 25, 2010)

Robo410 said:


> Good food, safe food, costs money. To grow it right, raise it right, sell it fresh, is not going to be a "bargain". But you get what you pay for. Find a good butcher, a pastured animal farm, whatever, and start buying from them. Kosher butchers, Halal butchers, old world Italian or Mexican butchers. You can see and taste the difference.



I agree.  We get our beef from our farmer friend - a side per year and that feeds 4 of us well.  All grass-fed, non-certified organic (she has a small herd and only sells to friends and family, so it's not frugal to get an actual organic certification).  There is a HUGE difference in the way the meat tastes.  Often, if I take a carry-in dish (to work, for example), people will comment and say, "This is great and I can't put my finger on it."  Well, it's the beef.  There's nothing quite like local, grass-fed beef.  Even when I'm browning the ground beef for a dish, it takes willpower to not just pick little bits of beef and pop them in my mouth.  So yummy!  And so lean!  And inexpensive... she charges us market price on the hoof, plus the processing, etc. which averages around $2.50/lb!!!  One year it was as little as $1.88/lb. cost to us!!    That's for steaks, roasts, bones, ground and everything!!  You can't beat the price, quality, or taste!!


----------



## wanna be (Jan 25, 2010)

*Ammonia may be the secret ingrediant?*

Wow !! I have never heard of this.I cant even begin to think of why annybody would ever think this was a good idea.I really do hope you are wrog about all of that because that is just sick.I wouldnt even consider useing ammonia to clean my cookware let alone have it be the main ingrediant in my tacos.I think you guys are just messing with me.I dont recall the F.D.A ever indorsing an ammonia merinade.Why would they?


----------



## spork (Jan 26, 2010)

velochic said:


> I agree.  We get our beef from our farmer friend -


My brother, for a family of six, buys a live cow, once a year, at the 4H auction of their local county fair.  He looks the beast in the eye to express thanks, and gets to talk to the 13-year old kid who'd raised it for the past several years with loving care and the intent to produce a healthy ribbon-worthy animal.  For a fee, it's delivered to his doorstep butchered and frozen a couple days later.

That is more tacos than I can possibly eat.  So, like *roadfix*, I chase the trucks in places like Echo Park for my carnitas tacos.  I'll have to ask, the next time I walk up to a window, whether they use ammonia in their marinade.


----------



## velochic (Jan 26, 2010)

wanna be said:


> Wow !! I have never heard of this.I cant even begin to think of why annybody would ever think this was a good idea.I really do hope you are wrog about all of that because that is just sick.I wouldnt even consider useing ammonia to clean my cookware let alone have it be the main ingrediant in my tacos.I think you guys are just messing with me.I dont recall the F.D.A ever indorsing an ammonia merinade.Why would they?



This is a blog, that has links to information (at the bottom of the blog post, about half way down the page).  Obviously blogs are not reliable in and of themselves, however this one does reference all of the "mainstream" and reliable sources where this information came from.

Yes, the FDA has approved this method of treating ground beef with ammonia.  The problem they are seeing now is that to keep the ammonia flavor from being too distinct, they use less, but it doesn't kill the bacteria.  So you have ammonia-treated ground beef that is also at risk to carry pathogens that are not being adequately killed.  It's like the worst of both worlds!  And yes, I would consider it to be true, as news sources like the New York Times do not write these pieces without some very serious fact-checking.

I second ChefJune's suggestion that everyone watch Food, Inc.  There are also (reputable) reports that almost 50% of tested fast food soda machines were positive for fecal matter.  There are sooooo many reasons to not eat fast food... these are just two of them.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 26, 2010)

spork said:


> So, like *roadfix*, I chase the trucks in places like Echo Park for my carnitas tacos.  I'll have to ask, the next time I walk up to a window, whether they use ammonia in their marinade.



Taco Zone truck parked on Alvarado in front of Vons?  My wife prefers tacos from the one parked at the carwash on Sunset & Alvarado. Do you live in mi barrio?  
Which is your favorite pizza joint in Echo Park or Silverlake?


As far as the use of ammonia and most of the scenes in Food Inc, I've seen or heard of before.  I wouldn't be surprised if most involved in making of that film are affiliated with PETA.  And I don't care for them one bit.
Some of my friends have changed their eating habits after seeing this film.  WTF?  I told them exactly what I thought of the film.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 26, 2010)

Funny, I just read an article about Taco Bell today. Seems that when Glenn Bell (the founder) got out of the Marine Corps years ago he opened up a hot dog stand in the same town that Ray Kroc and the McD brothers opened their burger joint. Then Bell decided to venture into the taco business after seeing how hard it was to get tacos to go from local Mexican places. He sold his first franchise to a retired cop, and the restaurant (then called Taco Tia) became a regular hangout for some LA Rams football players. Two of the players also opened franchises, and the rest is history. Apparently Glenn Bell lost some enthusiam for the business when it got so large that they had to number the businesses.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 26, 2010)

On the subject of ammonia and beef,  I found only 2 "credible" items (not blogs, etc) , and they sort of conflict.  The NYT article says they inject the beef ( http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/31/us/31meat.html )  the CBS article says they expose the beef to ammonia gas to chage the pH of the meat ( Report: Pioneering Beef Co. under Scrutiny - CBS News ) which I think is probalby more accurate since they use low grade beef trimmings and parts. I cannot think they would inject all those pieces parts, doesn't seem cost effective. Not that ammonia gas is great, but better than being injected as a liquid.  That can't be much worse than irradiating herbs and spices or exposing fruit to gasse to ripen  or retard ripening can it?


----------



## Diavolicchio (Jan 26, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Not that ammonia gas is great, but [it] can't be much worse than . . . exposing fruit to gas to ripen  or retard ripening can it?



Dave,

I'd take a fresh organic apple that's been in Carbon Dioxide (CO2) storage *any day* over meat that has been exposed to a thick cloud of ammonia gas.

Which would you rather breathe:  CO2 or Ammonia?     The latter just reminds me of a house with way too many cats.


John


----------



## Alix (Jan 26, 2010)

Diavolicchio said:


> Which would you rather breathe:  CO2 or Ammonia?



Breathing either one will kill you.  I'll stick to plain old air thanks. 


Dave, I see your point, there is so much done to our food its hard to know whats safe and what isn't. Hard to believe they would allow something that really bad for you to be sold on every corner. 

I'm kind of a taco purist, I only like my own homemade ones, so I've never been tempted to buy one as fast food. Gotta say though, the fast food cart idea appeals to me on many levels. Its not something we see here in Edmonton much. Not sure if thats because its so *bleeeeeep* cold most of the year or that no one has really thought of it but not too many food carts around here. *Sigh* I'll have to go visit some of our members in the US to try it out.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2010)

I was actually just listening to a podcast with Michael Pollan. He was describing the ammoniated beef. He did not explain in detail how it is done, but what he did say is that they take the trimmings that used to be made into cat and dog food and use ammonia on it to kill any bacteria. He said it ends up looking like "pink slime". That is then mixed in with the normal beef (that is not treated with ammonia) to stretch the meat further.


----------



## Diavolicchio (Jan 26, 2010)

Alix said:


> Breathing either one will kill you.  I'll stick to plain old air thanks.



Alix,

You clearly slept through science classes.

CO (Carbon Monoxide) is the deadly gas that accumulates by leaving a car running in a closed garage.

CO2 (Carbon Dioxide) *is what you EXHALE*.

CO2 Controlled Storage (for fruit) simply provides more concentrated levels of CO2 than you normally have in the air and reduces the relative level of oxygen.



John


----------



## Alix (Jan 26, 2010)

Diavolicchio said:


> Alix,
> 
> You clearly slept through science classes.
> 
> ...


Yep, well aware that I exhale CO2, I am also pretty sure inhaling solely carbon dioxide or ammonia gas will kill me.  Sorry, I thought the little winky smiley and the laughing guy would indicate I was being silly.

Can we get back to the topic at hand please?


----------



## Diavolicchio (Jan 26, 2010)

At this point in the thread, that IS the topic.   Clearly, no one's discussing "Why Taco Bell Tacos Taste So Good," anymore, as evidenced by GB's last post about Pink Slime and Ammoniated Beef.


John


----------



## Andy R (Jan 26, 2010)

Diavolicchio said:


> At this point in the thread, that IS the topic.


Fair enough, topic closed.


----------

